# Uber says Commercial Insurance and Medallions Not Required



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

*D* (Uber)

Jan 15 12:41

Hi,

I used the example as the bus only for a point of illustration. The point I was trying to make is this, we aim to expand the total "use cases" for Uber, which will grow the amount of trips we are completing. I do agree with you that it will take some time, but that is why we are offering you guarantees until we see partner earnings increase to the point where the hourly minimums are no longer required. To construe our guarantees to reflect minimum wage is misleading-- someone working a minimum wage job does not have the potential to earn more than their hourly wage nor typically the option to work more hours to increase their total earnings.

All I can do is ask you to be patient, from previous price cuts in other cities we have witnessed the result of greater trips per hour for our parters, and thus, higher earnings despite lower minute and mile rates.

Obtaining commercial insurance and medallions is your prerogative, and not a requirement to work on the Uber platform. If those were ever a requirement in order to work in the city of Orlando, then compensation would adjust in turn.

We are already beginning to see significantly increased demand since the price cuts, which is certainly a good sign. Expect more to come.

Regards,

D | Uber Operations

*Me *

Jan 14 20:55

D,

Thank you for getting back to me.

I wanted to point out a few things. For one, I'm in Jacksonville, not Orlando.

You have completely ignored my questions about commercial insurance and city medallions. There is OVERSATURATION in this market. Even under the old rates, I was barely making a profit. Under these new rates, there's zero profit margin now, I'm certain. As any reasonable person realizes, it will take some time to convert all those bus riders, as well as homeless and transients to the Uber platform. In the mean time, drivers are making guarantees of less than minimum wage and losing money for Uber to grow market share (and run the bus out of business).

The bus? Uber drivers are now competing with the bus? The reason the bus is cheap is because it is a service subsidized by local governments, and the cost is shared among multiple other people on the bus. Also, the bus has a mapped out route, and the passengers have to be there waiting, or they get left. It is there as a service and for efficiency. Compare that to Uber: a private car, door-to-door service, driver waits up 10 minutes without compensation for waiting, etc.

This is really quite appalling. You want to provide everyone with clean, safe, reliable, private chauffeured rides for less than the price of a city bus? And, still, no tips.

I'm reading the forums, D. I don't see people in San Diego or Chicago or New Jersey saying their paychecks are bigger after the cuts. Uber, however, is making a lot more, I'm sure.

*D* (Uber)

Jan 14 17:18

Hi,

I understand your concerns, but as we have tried to explain previously, we are confident that this move will ultimately benefit our partners, after all, Uber is making less per trip with the price cut as well!

Our logic is that with reduced prices, Uber is able to not just grow demand, but expand the market base of Uber riders who normally wouldn't use Uber due to a price constraint. If we are able to effectively become the default choice of transportation (for instance, for someone who would normally ride the bus) that means a lot more potential riders. With a larger ridership/more riders per rider, our partners will be able to have more trips per hour, will lead to similar or even higher earnings per hour! We have seen this occur with many large cities similar to Orlando from previous price changes.

In regards to the guarantees, it is important to remember one thing: they are the minimum you will make per hour if you meet the conditions. We fully expect that our partners will, if not already, be making more in gross fares per hour than what the guarantee prescribes. I ask you to be patient with the new pricing structure and the guarantees, as we know that ultimately this change is for the better.

Regards,

D | Uber Operations


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> *D* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 15 12:41
> 
> ...


What a crock of shit, Uber drivers now lose$ from the moment they leave their driveway!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> What a crock of shit, Uber drivers now lose$ from the moment they leave their driveway!


Uber's response: "...but the guarantees!" "...but be patient, we'll make you busier."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

@JaxBeachDriver if you keep annoying them they won't invite you to the UberSnipeHunt!!!!!! 

*UberSnipeHunt: come one, come all!! *Ammunition provided at UberDiscountRate! The Snipe are HUGE this time of year , and with a little UberTraining (available for low fee) you could bag enough to feed your neighborhood!!!! What a GREAT way to feed your family, and hang out with other UberDrivers!!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> @JaxBeachDriver if you keep annoying them they won't invite you to the UberSnipeHunt!!!!!!
> 
> *UberSnipeHunt: come one, come all!! *Ammunition provided at UberDiscountRate! The Snipe are HUGE this time of year , and with a little UberTraining (available for low fee) you could bag enough to feed your neighborhood!!!! What a GREAT way to feed your family, and hang out with other UberDrivers!!!


I want my money's worth in answers to their shitty policies.

It's also giving me the information I need to formulate a statement to make before the city.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I want my money's worth in answers to their shitty policies.
> 
> It's also giving me the information I need to formulate a statement to make before the city.


Yeah good luck with that. At least you are getting good taste of what you will deal with if you become a legal owner/operator - lol you should see some of the email exchanges between us and various City of Austin authorities!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> What a crock of shit, Uber drivers now lose$ from the moment they leave their driveway!


Creating thousands of jobs EVERY DAY! Uber partners are able to BREAK the CHAINS of employment, and become EMPOWERED ENTREPRENEURS! cough cough...spit...sorry....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Creating thousands of jobs EVERY DAY! Uber partners are able to BREAK the CHAINS of employment, and become EMPOWERED ENTREPRENEURS! cough cough...spit...sorry....


Yes, once their tires are bald and vehicle has depreciated to shit, drivers are discarded like red solo cups after a frat party. (The replacement each driver referred will be driving the frat guys home.)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, once their tires are bald and vehicle has depreciated to shit, drivers are discarded like red solo cups after a frat party. (The replacement each driver referred will be driving the frat guys home.)


Now, now, you naysayer! Why,for the low, low price of your soul, and your children, you can get a new vehicle through Santander!!!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber is lying about them making less. We are taking multiple rides to make less money and out of each of those multiple rides Uber still takes at least a dollar for their rider fee.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Creating thousands of jobs EVERY DAY! Uber partners are able to BREAK the CHAINS of employment, and become EMPOWERED ENTREPRENEURS! cough cough...spit...sorry....


Uber has created 160,000 poverty level jobs.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

They make it sound like its possible to do an infinite number of trips per hour

5 min to location + 5 min wait + 10 min to destination =20 min
= 3 trips per hour

so umm.. its only possible to do so many trips per hour. 6 max, if they were back to back and no more than 10 min long from ping to drop-off


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> What a crock of shit, Uber drivers now lose$ from the moment they leave their driveway!


Think how more business we will get at .20 -.79¢ a mile. Just filed my state 502c3 to become a non for profit charity. Thanks Uber! My buddy & computer 20% partner.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Uber has created 160,000 poverty level jobs.


20-50 thousand new drivers a month. Are they going to cap new drivers at 20 million or 50 million they wont answer me !


----------

